# My girls got out of their cage last night....



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

OMG. So, I woke up late for work, to discover to my horror that somehow ALL three girls got out of their new cage last night! Don't ask me how they did it, the doors were still locked and there's no holes big enough for them to wriggle their heads (let alone their chubby bodies) through. So it's a total mystery. 

It was SO hard to catch them, I felt horrible because I had to grab Lola by the tail (she was the only one that made it off the desk) but today is a HUGE day at work and I couldn't be late for any reason whatsoever. So they got stuck back in the 20 gal tank with the 3 story topper (don't you dare bitch at me, I know, blah blah blah. They HAVE a new cage, I need to figure out how they got out of it so it doesnt happen again.) that I KNOW they're not getting out of. 

Has anyone else ever had their rats magically materialize outside their cage with no rhyme or reason???


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Chivahn said:


> (don't you dare bitch at me, I know, blah blah blah. They HAVE a new cage, I need to figure out how they got out of it so it doesnt happen again.)


Whoa, calm down there, partner. 

Exactly what kind of new cage are they in, and how old are your girls?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Please, please don't be swearing at us. None of use are going to pounce on you for putting your rats where they're safest. When Willow was getting out of the new cage I had to stick her in an old habitrail overnight. No harm no foul, she was in a larger cage the next morning. 

The bar spacing on your new cage is probably too big for them right now, and they may have to stay in the aquarium until they get a little older/bigger.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a couple girls getting out like that. Sometimes, even if they can't get out of 1in bar spacing, there is one little section that is just slightly bigger than 1in. Usually it is there the top is connected with the sides.

What type of cage did they escape from?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

> (don't you dare bitch at me, I know, blah blah blah. They HAVE a new cage, I need to figure out how they got out of it so it doesnt happen again.)


haha, you all act like you're suprised she had to say that, but let's face it, there are some people here who freak out instantaneously about cages a lot. in any case, seeing as it has a 3-story topper, i don't think anyone has any reason to b**** anyway, but still. lol, kinda.  just my 2 cents. glad you found them all though!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

And Ono, did you see any of us 'freaking out'? We know that she has a bigger cage, and none of us are going to tell her she's wrong for putting her rats where they will be safest. Obvioulsy there's an issue with bar spacing on her new cage, and she needs to sort that put before she puts her rats back in there. 

The only time we start to get annoyed is when people continue to do what we've told them can be harmful towards their rats, such as keeping them on a bad bedding, or refusing to get a proper cage. Chivahn has has done none of those things, and infact has taken any advise given to her and applied it. 

We don't 'attack people', but we are human, and when people continue to ignore advice given to them by multiple members we do tend to get a little short. It is after all their pets lives on the line.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry, the last time I mentioned having rats in tanks everyone jumped down my throat.

The girls are 6 months and 3 months old. BUT there aren't any bars in the new cage - I made it out of a wire mesh shelving unit (the holes are only big enough for them to maybe get a little rat toe through) and used metal rings to hold it together. It's pretty solid - there aren't any holes or gaps. I'm totally and completely stumped.

Sometime next week my Grampa should be done with my REAL cages, which will be made from 1/4" galvanized wire, 48" tall x 12" deep x 24" wide (so, enough room for 4 rats, but I'm only keeping 3 in there) with multiple levels and the top foot or so will be full of hanging toys and hammocks and whatnot.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Chivahn, can you post a picture of the cage that they got out of, so we have a better idea for suggestions on how they did it?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks stars, i hear you. i didn't say that anyone attacked her, i'm just saying that sometimes people do, and even chivahn was worried it would happen again. take things lightly stars, i'm not an easily miffed person.  pretty much everything i say is said with humor.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Bastian was an escape artist before. I don't know how he escaped his cage but he did. I put him in another cage for a very short period of time (three days) and put him back in hopeing he might of forgotten, he hadn't escaped after that.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Personally, I would put the rats back in the cage and watch them for a while. Maybe they'll get out like the did before, and you can figure out how they did it.

Also - galvanized wire cages are pretty bad for rats. They're extremely hard to clean, and they're always left with a slightly dirty-like smell, since bare wire absorbs liquids like urine. Plus, galvanized wire is hard on rattie feet.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm planning on covering all of the wire surfaces except the sides of the cage so that it doesn't hurt their feet. I figure it'll work for now until I save up and just BUY a cage down the road. Work has been slow lately, and since I'm in a commission-only job, I'd much rather spend $20 on something that's going to work for right now and put some work into it.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

good thing you found your rats!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've had to cover my cage in galvanized wire because of the bar spacing. I had to do quite a bit of research because depending on the sort of wire, the coating can contain a lot of zinc which MAY (not saying it will for sure) lead to zinc poisining when they climb on it, and when it starts corroding with their oh so lovely peepee.  You can paint it with child safe enamel paint (in the UK Japlac and Plastikote are reccommended, but if you research around a bit you'll be able to find the US equivalent) and it will make it a lot more durable (pee won't enter the metal and corrode it/make it stink) and it makes it much safer for rats walking/climbing on it. 

I found that out that you should at least wash the metal down with a 50/50 water/vinegar solution - as it helps neutralise the zinc which makes the metal much safer.

Edit: It was pointed out that this was from April 2007 - DOH @ me for not noticing (please don't pull up old posts - it confuses me lol) and edited accordingly, at least it's info that's relevant to anyone looking at galvanized cages


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Honestly I'd try to watch them and see how they get out of the cage, if you can't figure it out then put them back in the tank when you can't watch them. Yes tanks are bad blah blah, but having a rat get loose is worse. They could chew on wires, eat something they shouldn't, climb into your furnace vents and get stuck, or get completely out of your house! I'd much rather see a rat in a tank that it too small than to have them get loose in the house unspervised. You know the dangers of a tank, so keep it clean. I use a 20 gallon tank as an isolation tank for my rats and I clean it out about 2 times a day, you could clean it once a day and probably be fine. You did the right thing by putting them where they couldn't get hurt! 

Anyways, just watch them later tonight to see how they get out. It might be something that is so simple yet was missed that can easily be fixed. If they don't try to escape then back in the tank overnight.


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

-Grin- Betcha didn't notice that this thread was from April 2007, eh?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nope. Teach me to check before replying next time :lol:


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, I've done that before too, so I can't really say much.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

How did this get dug back up?


----------



## Akiko (Oct 10, 2007)

I dont know how, but now Im curious about how the rats got out. Did you ever figure out how? lol


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah..I would just...leave them in the tank to be safe, better be safe then sorry. Have you fixed the problem yet?


----------

